# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Natalie Waples

## sobral

Natalie Waples. Κατηγορία figure πιο τονισμένη από τις προηγούμενες, μην φάω κατσάδα πάλι από την gym :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  έχει κατέβει και bikini και figure. Έχει μεγάλη αλλαγή από διοργάνωση σε διοργάνωση. Θα ξεκινήσω με τις λιγότερο τονισμένες φωτό. Αλλά πρώτα ας παραθέσω τις *διακρίσεις* της:

2011 IFBB Toronto Pro Super Show                              13th


2011 IFBB California Pro Figure                                 3rd


2011 IFBB Optimum Classic Pro Figure & Bikini                      13th


2010 IFBB Kentucky Muscle Pro Figure                               16th


2010 IFBB Border States Pro Figure                                    7th


2010 IFBB Europa Super Show                       9th


2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions                                           9th


2010 IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Championships                                  8th


2009 IFBB Sacramento                                        15th


2009 IFBB Ft. Lauderdale Pro Fitness & Figure                                14th


2009 IFBB California State Pro Figure Championships                           20th


2009 IFBB Europa Show of Champions                              12th


2008 IFBB North American Bodybuilding and Figure Championships                     1st


2008 IFBB Arnold Classic Bodybuilding, Fitness And Figure Contest               1st


2007 IFBB North American Championships                          4th

Φωτός:

----------


## gym

αντε μπραβο ωραια...!οντως εχει διαφορα εχεις δικιο!
βρηκες αν εχει παιξει πουθενα με ava cowan?

----------


## sobral

IFBB Professional Figure Competitor
Top Canadian Fitness Model


Hometown: Espanola, Ontario, Canada
Date of Birth: October 31
IFBB Pro Card Holder since 2008

Η Natalie εκπροσώπησε τον Canada στο IFBB Amateur World Figure Championships το 2007 και το 2008, κέρδισε στην κατηγορία της στο Arnold Amateur, όπως επίσης και την επαγγελματική της κάρτα IFBB (Pro Card) στα North American Figure Championships. Το 2012 ήταν η πρώτη Καναδέζα που προκρίθηκε και συμμετείχε στο Olympia στην κατηγορία Figure για δύο συνεχόμενες χρονιές από το 2006.

Διοργάνωση Θέση

2012 IFBB Fort Lauderdale Cup            5th


2012 IFBB Olympia Weekend               16th


2012 IFBB Tournament of Champions Pro Figure         11th 


2012 IFBB Wings of Strength Chicago Pro-Am Extravaganza             2nd


2012 IFBB Toronto Pro Supershow                        5th


2012 IFBB California Pro Figure                           9th


2012 IFBB Europa Show of Champions Orlando         7th


2011 IFBB Border States Pro Figure             4th


2011 IFBB Houston Pro                        16th


2011 IFBB Olympia                     16th


2011 IFBB Tournament of Champions Pro Figure           NP


2011 IFBB Toronto Pro Super Show           13th


2011 IFBB California Pro Figure                    3rd


2011 IFBB Optimum Classic Pro Figure & Bikini               13th


2010 IFBB Kentucky Muscle Pro Figure               16th


2010 IFBB Border States Pro Figure                7th


2010 IFBB Europa Super Show                          9th


2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions                     9th


2010 IFBB Pro Bodybuilding Weekly Championships                 8th


2009 IFBB Sacramento                           15th


2009 IFBB Ft. Lauderdale Pro Fitness & Figure                  14th


2009 IFBB California State Pro Figure Championships                  20th


2009 IFBB Europa Show of Champions                               12th


2008 IFBB North American Bodybuilding and Figure Championships               1st


2008 IFBB Arnold Classic Bodybuilding, Fitness And Figure Contest                1st


2007 IFBB North American Championships                                   4th














































Καιρό έχω να φτιάξω θέμα εδώ. Η αθλήτρια είναι από Καναδά, την παρακολουθώ εδώ και μερικά χρονάκια. Ωραίο σμιλευμένο σώμα (αν κ στην πορεία έβαλε αρκετή μυικότητα) χωρίς να χάνει την θηλυκότητα. Μέχρι εκεί μου αρέσει εμένα προσωπικά. Παραπάνω δεν λέει...

----------


## ελμερ

sobral αγγιζει το τελειο απο σωμα και εμφανιση....οπως ακριβως τα ειπες και συ πιο πανω........ :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φατσα δε λεει τπτ,σωματακι ωραιο,αλλα το βασικοτερο ειναι το--->γαλλικο νυχι :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> Φατσα δε λεει τπτ,σωματακι ωραιο,αλλα το βασικοτερο ειναι το--->γαλλικο νυχι


ααα καλά φίλε Κόμπρα έχουμε ίδιο γούστο σε πολλά τελικά...τι Αμάντα λατρεύουμε, τι μελαχρινά μωράκια, γαλλικό νύχι :01. Wink:  Μην βγούμε καμιά μέρα μαζί θα μας αρέσουν οι ίδιες κ θα χουμε πρόβλημα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

ΔΕ βλέπω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ούτε σώμα ούτε σε φάτσα (ήρθα να εκτοξεύσω χολή ε)
Πόδια μονομπλοκ, γράμμωση @@, φάτσα μέτρια.... υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες σ αυτή τη κατηγορία


Τώρα για τους από πάνω έχω να πώ ότι ο καλός ο μύλος...  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Fataoulas

Η φατσα πιο πολυ σε average αγγλιδουλα μου φερνει. Δενκακη, Τη κατατασω στη κατηγορια "Για πολλες αγκαλιτσες"

 :01. Wink:

----------


## sobral

> ΔΕ βλέπω κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ούτε σώμα ούτε σε φάτσα (ήρθα να εκτοξεύσω χολή ε)
> Πόδια μονομπλοκ, γράμμωση @@, φάτσα μέτρια.... υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες σ αυτή τη κατηγορία
> 
> 
> Τώρα για τους από πάνω έχω να πώ ότι ο καλός ο μύλος...


ξου ξου κακιά :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ....χαχα! πρώτον μύλος δεν υπήρξα ποτέ :01. Wink:  και 2ον φάτσα δεν έχει συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά το σωματάκι της μια χαρά είναι. Εντάξει καμία σχέση με Amanda (κ άλλες) αλλά αυτή είναι μία κατηγορία μόνη της...Τις κρίνουμε τώρα ως γυναίκες, γιατί ως αθλήτρια είναι μέτρια (με ανοδική πορεία πάντως) και αυτό αντικατοπτρίζεται και στις θέσεις που έχει πάρει. :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Eλα μωρε,καθεσαι και απαντας στην Αλικη...τι ειχες Γιαννη,τι ειχα παντα? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sobral

> Eλα μωρε,καθεσαι και απαντας στην Αλικη...τι ειχες Γιαννη,τι ειχα παντα?


μια μέρα θα κυκλοφορούμε χέρι χέρι με την Αμάντα μας κ αυτή θα ζηλεύει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  χαχαχα! (Γιώργος-να γνωριζόμαστε κιόλας)

----------


## lila_1

> και 2ον φάτσα δεν έχει συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά το σωματάκι της μια χαρά είναι. Εντάξει καμία σχέση με Amanda (κ άλλες) αλλά αυτή είναι μία κατηγορία μόνη της...Τις κρίνουμε τώρα ως γυναίκες, γιατί ως αθλήτρια είναι μέτρια (με ανοδική πορεία πάντως) και αυτό αντικατοπτρίζεται και στις θέσεις που έχει πάρει.


E εγώ τη κρίνω σαν αθλήτρια για να είμαι και ον τόπικ





Οσο γι αυτά



> Eλα μωρε,καθεσαι και απαντας στην Αλικη...τι ειχες Γιαννη,τι ειχα παντα?





> μια μέρα θα κυκλοφορούμε χέρι χέρι με την Αμάντα μας κ αυτή θα ζηλεύει


ΑΣ ΚΑΓΧΑΣΩ χα χα χα  :08. Turtle:

----------

